# How can I make my chicken taste better ?



## Gym Nassium (Jun 9, 2008)

I cook it at night and take it to work cold. Any idea's how I can spice it up ? Thanks


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

1. Score my chicken breasts on both sides

2. Soy Sauce into the cracks

3. Salt and Pepper on both sides

4. Oven for 20 minutes, turn over, and 20 minutes on the other side

Alternatively, buy some sweet chilli sauce or garlic sauce, and use that instead of the soy.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

im currently washing it down with a can of stella

who said chicken couldnt get you pi55ed? i now know why my cut is not going well though


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Lmao Dave. Every one of your posts delivers. Cracks me up.

I've been adding Nando's Peri Peri sauce to my chicken breasts, hot as fook, but it makes me eat the stuff, and when I'm full of eatin chicken all day I don't half throw it down me gob.

Might try it with Tuna actually haha, stuff makes me gag I eat so much of it.


----------



## 3weights (Jul 22, 2008)

Peri peri sauce mate,it gives it a right kick,lovely stuff.


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Boil before grilling. Makes it softer & tastier. I do this for all my fish, meat & chicken

Do all seasoning straight after boiling. I dont marinate over night. But you can.

I generally use abit of curry, maggi, salt, chilli, jerk spices.. experiment till you find you taste


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

go down to lidl,they do this spicy grill mix and another grill mix,green container and a red one...i swear to god...makes chciken worth eating again after eating it so much you feel like a donkey chewing on straw!!!!

if not grab some herbs n spices,mix em up and spread em on your chicken...or some lemon...i guess there's so many ways to do a chciken...hahaha sounds off key,you get what i mean!!!!

dont forget they do all the nando sauces in asda's now...mango and lime is proper nice!!!!

and these go for steaks,home made burgers,turkey and all sorts(not the sweets)!!!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Cook it in pepper to give it that zing and add some peri peri sauce on it from Nando's


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

BBQ sauce is another option mate


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

2 words peanut butter.....spred it on just after cooking i chuffin love melted p butter on me chicken. :thumb:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

justdiscovering said:


> 2 words peanut butter.....spred it on just after cooking i chuffin love melted p butter on me chicken. :thumb:


Oh you bad person!! chicken may end up being the only food I eat now hahaha!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

levi roots reggae,reggae sauce m8e,very nice.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

justdiscovering said:


> 2 words peanut butter.....spred it on just after cooking i chuffin love melted p butter on me chicken. :thumb:


WOWOW.

I amdefinately going to try this. I wander it it would taste if you spread the peanut butter onto the chicken half way through it cooking in the over. I suppose it would crisp off the peanut butter??

mmmmmmmmmm........


----------

